# Roman Harvest



## rdabpenman (Feb 24, 2013)

Titanium gold fountain pend with Clear Alberta Aspen with a titanium gold roller ball with a piece of Elm burl that I did a while back.
Both sanded to 400x, buffed with super fine steel wool and finished with 6 coats of MINWAX OMWB Clear Polyurethane using my ``Dipping Method``.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06480.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06491.jpg


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 24, 2013)

Elm burl is always cool, but the Aspen is amazing.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 25, 2013)

Very Nice - I love the results of your dipping method !!


----------

